# suggestions?? How to manage living seperately in same house



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like we'll have to live in the same house for awhile until I can contact a lawyer and try and get my share of the house. My H refuses to give me any money (he doesn't think there's a problem) I have no desire to keep the house. OW lives across the street. 

I finally gave up on trying to get the emotional connection. I even asked him for the final time tonight if we could talk. He flat out said NO. I think he's afraid of what I know to be true about his other infidelities but doesn't want to admit them. 

He doesn't see how l could possibly live on my own and refuses to let me take the kids. Still in denial of the whole thing.


Anyway, I told him I won't be doing his laundry anymore and if he wants something from the grocery store he'll need to get it. I also plan on canceling our joint banking account and just have us pay bills separately. He was the one who told me not to touch his money and that's why I decided to close the joint account and just pay what I can with my money. Who knows the mortgage may never get paid now but I don't care much anymore.

What other suggestions do you have??? I want to make sure he knows things are OVER!! Sex stopped months ago as the emotional connection was gone for me.

Unfortunately, until I get that money I won't be able to move and I refuse to give that up. We would have never been able to even buy any house without my grandmother giving us the money. She has since passed away and I know would be furious if I didn't get what I deserve from this house.

We also have 3 kids living at home. Two teenagers and one preschooler.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

hopeuliketheshow said:


> My suggestion would be to ensure that your 3 kids are given a lot of strokes and comfort during this difficult time. If they ask, give simple explanations they can understand and make sure they know it is not their fault. Children always blame themselves when their parents are having trouble.
> Also, take extra good care of you! Give yourself the TLC you deserve. Get your rest, eat right, and get a vibrator. I mean it--you really have to take care of your needs.
> Good luck and keep us posted


:iagree:

I agree, but want to add: See a lawyer! Nurture your kids. Protect your assets.


----------



## Private Eye Wife (May 8, 2009)

Tell your husband he needs to move out & on!!! Give him a date and some empty boxes. Sell whatever you can that you & the kids can do without to secure a lawyer. The lawyer's fees can be paid at the time of settlement from the sale of the house. The house payments must be kept current or the bank will own it & neither of you will get one dime. Take care of the mother of your kids (yourself). They will need you to be strong & that safety net we all desire. Be Blessed!


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like I have to get an attorney. My H won't leave and I definitely don't want this house. I don't want to live by the OW and don't desire living in a house where they were having sex.

I tried to get him to separate the bills but he won't even talk about that. He refuses to talk at all. I'm sure he thinks all the problems will just disappear.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

It is so easy. (I mean, the technical aspects. Emotionally it is very difficult.)

You move out of the marital bedroom and... you do your own thing. Period. 

Why would you even discuss laundry? The only real issues are children and $$.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Too bad I can't get him to discuss ANYTHING. Big or little.


----------

